# Okemo 4/19/15



## reefer (Apr 20, 2015)

Some sights from Sunday. Should be able to move some snow around and open next week?



Triplesec was good.













Stratton and Snow:




Looking toward Magic, top right.






Ledges was good, but will not make it next week, run-out was sketchy.










Sel's had some nipples, plenty of snow for a good crew to ski in some real nice bumps. Tough doing it alone............






Blackout was fun





No wait for the sunburst


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 23, 2015)

I will be there at some point Friday. Once it softens it should be fun.


----------



## dlague (Apr 23, 2015)

Will be there Saturday - hoping the cooler weather will help to preserve the snow!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 23, 2015)

dlague said:


> Will be there Saturday - hoping the cooler weather will help to preserve the snow!



please post a report, thinking bout Sunday.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 24, 2015)

I can't see the business logic in them staying open this late. Their clientele has moved on they're just throwing money out the window.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2015)

Perhaps it's simply marketing or maybe they've had some vocal customer complaints who threatened jumping ship to K or SR.

I think a place like Okemo that does >500K skier visits, makes a ton of a money and has people massively invested in slopeside real estate should go late into April if the on snow product is still decent.  They can afford to take a few lumps.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 24, 2015)

It was interesting that both Okemo and Sunapee went later than they normally do this yr...perhaps recognizing there is a market for spring turns?
Sunapee is strategically located to be the quickest drive from Boston for those looking for spring turns the wknd of 4/18-19.
Maybe folks would go there vs a longer drive to Cannon/Loon/Wildcat?

Same with Okemo, quicker drive from CT/NY than anything else open at this point. Still a lot of terrain open with just the Sunburst 6 running.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 24, 2015)

I looked at Okemo as a possibility this weekend, but it looks like they groomed everything...  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Apr 24, 2015)

While I thought that I had everyone in my family convinced that Jay Peak would be a better option, certainly have more new snow, I got out voted and now we are headed to Okemo again.  Son wants the Park and wife wants the Sun - looks to be cloudy up north.  Still would love to be headed to Jay Peak.


----------



## dlague (Apr 24, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I looked at Okemo as a possibility this weekend, but it looks like they groomed everything...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am sure they did!  Hoping things are sift enough that they bump out by the afternoon at least a little.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 25, 2015)

Planning on hitting Okemo for their last day tomorrow - if any AZ'ers are there, I'll be in a maroon soft shell with tan pants with my kids with me (one will be "neon green boy" - it will make perfect sense if you see him, and the other will be in a blue polka dot coat with a "Tiffany Blue" POC helmet on - lets make some turns!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 26, 2015)

Definitely feels like a last day here today! Okemo had to burn some diesel in the cats to push some snow around to piece together some of their open terrain, but the effort is appreciated!!


----------



## Vince (Apr 26, 2015)

Was told they had 79 paying customers on Friday. Good turn on a dime slush both friday and Saturday


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 27, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Planning on hitting Okemo for their last day tomorrow - if any AZ'ers are there, I'll be in a maroon soft shell with tan pants with my kids with me (one will be "neon green boy" - it will make perfect sense if you see him, and the other will be in a blue polka dot coat with a "Tiffany Blue" POC helmet on - lets make some turns!



i missed this drjeff.. i think i saw your son, a boy in all green got off the bubble a few chairs ahead of me and went right while i went left.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 27, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i missed this drjeff.. i think i saw your son, a boy in all green got off the bubble a few chairs ahead of me and went right while i went left.



Probably was us, as my son was quite interested in making laps through their park and then down onto the bumps on Sel's Choice once my daughter called it quits and hung out in the lodge with her iPad while we grabbed a few extra laps


----------



## jasdmd0 (Apr 27, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i missed this drjeff.. i think i saw your son, a boy in all green got off the bubble a few chairs ahead of me and went right while i went left.



The 9yr old neon green boy in question in the bumps on Sel's Choice yesterday


----------

